# Tef-Gel alternatives?



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Sauntered down to the local chandlery for some tef-gel. Re-attaching various hardware to the mast. They'd never heard of it. Went next door to West, they'd never heard of it. Went to the West Marine website, not listed.
Searched the web for the maker of Tef-gel. They have a dealer locator. Only once place listed fo all of Michigan, a spar retailer. Called them and they are only listed with the manufacturer because they buy the stuff for their own use. The helpful person did offer to send me 2 tubes anyway. She was suprised nobody local carried it.

Is it available off the shelf near you?

What would you use as an alternative?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LanoCote or Anhydrous Lanolin work quite well as a substitute. The first you can get at most chandleries, including WM. The second you can get at many pharmacies or drug stores.


----------



## EO32 (Jan 7, 2008)

We've got a great store called fisheries supply, that's where I've been spending all of my boat money.

Marine Supplies from Fisheries Supply - Everything for the Boat Owner

I've only used Tef-gel, but I think Duralac may do the same thing.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

EO32-

Yup...Duralac is basically designed for same purpose as tefgel.


----------



## sharkdive1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Xort, that is kind of funny that West Marine does not have it, because all of the West stores here in South Florida do. They also have it in just about every marine store around. It is also made down here, that maybe way. 


xort said:


> Sauntered down to the local chandlery for some tef-gel. Re-attaching various hardware to the mast. They'd never heard of it. Went next door to West, they'd never heard of it. Went to the West Marine website, not listed.
> Searched the web for the maker of Tef-gel. They have a dealer locator. Only once place listed fo all of Michigan, a spar retailer. Called them and they are only listed with the manufacturer because they buy the stuff for their own use. The helpful person did offer to send me 2 tubes anyway. She was suprised nobody local carried it.
> 
> Is it available off the shelf near you?
> ...


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

sharkdive1 said:


> Xort, that is kind of funny that West Marine does not have it, because all of the West stores here in South Florida do. They also have it in just about every marine store around. It is also made down here, that maybe way.


Maybe because corrosion is such an important issue in FL products like that sell well.

BTW, the company that makes Tef-Gel also makes what they call Tuff-Gel.
I've been using it for awhile now and had to remove some screws that I had applied it on a few months ago yesterday. Not a real long term test but I was pleased with it's performance. 
The screws were not as tight as they would have been with red Lok-Tite but certainly wouldn't have vibrated loose and there was no visible corrosion on or around the threads.
I just buy the stuff online from their website.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

I got mine through Defender Industries in Connecticut, mail-order.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*I've actually tried..*

I've actually tried to find a replacement for Tef-Gel but have yet to find anything as thick or that works as well. I used Lanocote for years but still had issues with stainless & aluminum. Tef-Gel is the only product I've found that actually works as intended.

I've probably purchased 20 products, from different industries, hoping to find an alternative to Tef-Gel and still have not found anything that even comes close. The stuff is very uniques and it works!

It's worth it to mail order and one syringe will last you a while as a little bit goes a long way!! I'm on season 3 with the last 1oz syringe I bought..

Tef-Gel 1oz syringe $11.95


----------



## boydgatlin (Apr 20, 2003)

Jamestown Distributors ( Boat Building and Woodworking Supplies ) is a source for Tef-Gel.


----------

